
What are you looking for in your next employer (except money)? - CodingDesigner
Here are mine thoughts:
- Full-time position, It gives me more security as a result more chances to introduce initiatives, discuss openly problems and express non-standard solutions for current problems;
- Long run collaboration, I’m getting attached to the people I work with, know their skills and passions, as result I know where to go and what to ask to resolve product&#x2F;project needs faster.
- Professional growth, It’s not a formal change of the job title every couple years, but a possibility to have trainings, visiting conferences and exhibitions to gain more knowledge that can improve efficiency or quality of my work;
- Having work tools, To perform a job to the best of my ability, I need to have access (licenses) to programs, tools. Collecting the data, testing to evaluate my decisions can improve the accuracy of my work.
- Matching donations, last but not least, I donate to support my community and resolve pressing issues, in this way I express what is matters for me, and I would be happy if the company shares these values by matching my donations to have a bigger impact.<p>What are you looking in your next employer?
======
Mountain_Skies
Low administrative overhead. When I left my last employer earlier this year,
HR had moved to monthly mandatory training sessions that were the kind of
stuff that HR usually comes up with. They also added in a requirement for
monthly written "check-ins" between every employee and their manager,
accessible of course by HR. I talked to my manager several times a week, and
sometime multiple times a day, so a monthly "check-in" was of no value to
either of us but no one has the spine to stand up the HR departments anymore
and many of them are running amuck with their greatest fantasies of how HR
centric companies should be operated. With 30,000 employees, I can't imagine
how much money and productivity is being spent on all of the HR imposed
overhead.

